# Can someone help this guy?



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

Here at my local shelter...

http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=10204313


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

He's beautiful and he looks purebred. Do you have any golden rescues in your area to let them know that he is in there?


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Contact Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue or Homeward Bound GRR. I'd bet either of those groups will help.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

what about contacting www.*homewardboundgoldens.org*


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I am sure he will get adopted quickly, goldens do not last at our shelter here. Last time there was a baby, and within 2 days he was gone, got adopted out....I will see if its past 2 days I will contact them. =)


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nicci*

Nicci:

Did you contact Norcal and what did they say?

He is absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> Contact Norcal Golden Retriever Rescue or Homeward Bound GRR. I'd bet either of those groups will help.


If Sharlin or Time4Goldens hasn't responded already, contact one of them. Claire's Friend is in CA, too. I just get my locations mixed up!


----------



## Nicci831 (Aug 9, 2007)

I checked back today, 1 days after he was posted on the SPCA website and he is gone! =)


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

yes Goldens go quick.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

so glad this guy found a home


----------

